# test pic of what i have in mind.



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

dirty mary and crazy larry
this is a test pic and there will be alot changed here. more to come later :wave:


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

wrecked version before hitting train. all 1/64th scale :wave:


----------



## free spirit (Aug 4, 2005)

reminds me of when my son was a little guy always putting cars on the model railroad to see what happened l.o.l.
i remember the movie not much left of the mopar 
looks good so far gunn .didnt they do that movie down alabama way 
some of the pecan orchards scenes looked like it was around the backroads of locksley alabama .


----------

